# Traumatizing movie scenes you remember from childhood?



## Pygmepatl (Nov 17, 2019)

Do you remember any scene in particular that used to scare the hell out of you as a child, if so, I'd like to know which one. From the back of my mind I remember the alien abduction sequence from the movie 'Fire in the Sky', I couldn't sleep well for weeks when I saw it randomly on TV.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2019)

The Blob, The Tommyknockers and Amityville Horror.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 17, 2019)

That scene from the original Tarzan where the Clayton ends up trying to kill Tarzan but he fuckin hangs himself. Scene scared me so bad as a kid and I had nightmares about it. The shadow of the hanging body was scary to me.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 17, 2019)

Antz, the part with the war against the termites.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 17, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> The Blob



This so much.

I remember being 6 and my teenage older brother was supposed to be babysitting me. He rented The Blob, sat me on the couch, turned off all the lights in the house, started the movie, then left me alone in the house so he could go make out with his girlfriend.

Shit was fucked up. Lol


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 17, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> This so much.
> 
> I remember being 6 and my teenage older brother was supposed to be babysitting me. He rented The Blob, sat me on the couch, turned off all the lights in the house, started the movie, then left me alone in the house so he could go make out with his girlfriend.
> 
> Shit was fucked up. Lol


I've never seen The Blob but now that you two mentioned it and saw the trailer, I can clearly see why it is such a traumatizing movie. I'll see it later once I have enough time.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 17, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Antz, the part with the war against the termites.


Yeah, I remember that one. Those termites were scary!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> This so much.
> 
> I remember being 6 and my teenage older brother was supposed to be babysitting me. He rented The Blob, sat me on the couch, turned off all the lights in the house, started the movie, then left me alone in the house so he could go make out with his girlfriend.
> 
> Shit was fucked up. Lol


Oh man it's the same scene too fuck me. Yeah I was about your age when I first saw The Blob. I remember where I was sitting, what I was doing, even what I was eating. Safe to say I found it difficult to eat the rest of my cheeseburger.

Fucking traumatic, man.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 17, 2019)

This scene from "Signs" scared me a whole lot as a kid.






And oddly enough this was the only scene I saw from the movie for many years


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 17, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> This scene from "Signs" scared me a whole lot as a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! This one too! You know, it was movies like these that made me scared of aliens when I was a child.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 17, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> OMG! This one too! You know, it was movies like these that made me scared of aliens when I was a child.



The odd thing is I turned into a massive horror fan around the age of 9 or 10 and saw more messed up scenes then this. But that scene always gives me the chills lol


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 17, 2019)

What about Gmork?






Also can't forget about the works of Don Bluth.


----------



## Positron (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 17, 2019)

The scene of The Grim from Harry Potter


----------



## Positron (Nov 17, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> What about Gmork?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On that note....


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2019)

The scene in the 1996 version of The Island of Dr. Moreau where Douglas escapes his room in the night to find the laboratory full of mutants (including a birth and jars of pickled dead feti) was pretty traumatizing to my 12-or-so mind.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 17, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> What about Gmork?



Gmork was actually the unsung-hero of the story in the book <;


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Gmork was actually the unsung-hero of the story in the book <;


Oh? I mean, smacking the fantasies out of people is a noble cause, but you probably mean something "deeper".


----------



## Skittles (Nov 17, 2019)

This fooking horse.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 17, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The scene in the 1996 version of The Island of Dr. Moreau where Douglas escapes his room in the night to find the laboratory full of mutants (including a birth and jars of pickled dead feti) was pretty traumatizing to my 12-or-so mind.


I can only imagine.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 17, 2019)

These two Coraline scenes











That Beldam Witch is scary!


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 17, 2019)

Skittles said:


> This fooking horse.



What was that horse sad about anyway?!


----------



## Skittles (Nov 17, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> What was that horse sad about anyway?!



No idea..


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 17, 2019)

Skittles said:


> This fooking horse.


God so fucking sad, that made me bawl my eyes out as a little kid DDX


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 17, 2019)

Also, anyone else remember that Halloween episode of Punky Brewster where the ghost in the cave killed all her friends?
It was pretty dark for a kids show.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 17, 2019)

Oh and let us not forget this movie.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2019)

Skittles said:


> This fooking horse.


IIRC, that scene nearly killed the kid playing Atreyu during filming. Literally.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 17, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Oh? I mean, smacking the fantasies out of people is a noble cause, but you probably mean something "deeper".



Yup,

Gmork is the most complex character in the book. Hes evil and tried to kill Atreyu, but ended up being the one to restore Atreyu's hope in the quest and tell him exactly what he was up against. Then, as his last action, simply because he felt like it, he saved Atreyu from the Nothing by biting him, restraining him from the nothing's pull until Falkor arrived, ultimately leading to the world being saved.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 17, 2019)

For some reason, I always get an eerie feeling from the beginning of this Ghostbusters scene, don't know if it's the music, the scenery, or both.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 17, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> For some reason, I always get an eerie feeling from the beginning of this Ghostbusters scene, don't know if it's the music, the scenery, or both.



Yeah that was also a freakily eerie one.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 17, 2019)

I know this isn't a movie.

But Mr. Meaty always scared the Hell out of me as a kid.


----------



## fluffix_jacks (Nov 17, 2019)

Not a movie scene but I remember seeing an anti-smoking ad when I was a kid, it was claymation and it showed a girl eating a dead cat or something... I googled it and I think it was one of these? I was like 7 and they scared the shit out of me lol, I'd see the beginning of the ad and I'd hide under the blankets


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 17, 2019)

The scene in the live-action Grinch movie where Cindy Lou Who falls in the present sorting machine scared the shit out of me as a kid.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 17, 2019)

Speaking of claymation, here's something I found recently


----------



## Positron (Nov 17, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> For some reason, I always get an eerie feeling from the beginning of this Ghostbusters scene, don't know if it's the music, the scenery, or both.


Idk about you but gozer scared the hell out of me


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 17, 2019)

Positron said:


> Idk about you but gozer scared the hell out of me


Me too! He was such a scary villain.


----------



## Positron (Nov 17, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Speaking of claymation, here's something I found recently


.....that legitimately bothered me deeply


----------



## Positron (Nov 17, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Me too! He was such a scary villain.


Idk what it was about him that rattled me, maybe that ancient sumerian theme


----------



## Keefur (Nov 17, 2019)

Nothing like the originals for some movies.  Here is a clip from the original War of the Worlds.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 17, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Nothing like the originals for some movies.  Here is a clip from the original War of the Worlds.



Oh god. Yes. That..


----------



## fluffix_jacks (Nov 18, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Speaking of claymation, here's something I found recently


Oh I've seen that before! Not as a child thankfully. That one's upsetting even as an adult, can't imagine how 7-year-old me would have coped


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 18, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Nothing like the originals for some movies.  Here is a clip from the original War of the Worlds.


I used to watch a lot of 'War of the Worlds' clips when I was a kid, idk but it was such an interesting concept to me


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 18, 2019)

fluffix_jacks said:


> Oh I've seen that before! Not as a child thankfully. That one's upsetting even as an adult, can't imagine how 7-year-old me would have coped


Neither have I watched it as a kid. What a way of introducing children to the complex concept that is 'existensialism'.


----------



## Positron (Nov 18, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Neither have I watched it as a kid. What a way of introducing children to the complex concept that is 'existensialism'.


That was my frist time seeing that, I could've went without... But there are a few other shows like that ive seen on weird children's channels


----------



## Positron (Nov 18, 2019)

Also, I may or may not still find gozer a little scary


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 18, 2019)

Another scene from a movie that I watched a few years ago which I'm sure has left a lot of traumatized children. The movie is called 'Intruders' by the way, and it's a really interesting one regarding alien abductions.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 18, 2019)

There were so  many good old movies.  The original Time Machine, and the stopaction movies like The Argonauts and all those Sinbad movies.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Nov 18, 2019)

Skittles said:


>



Another good one.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 18, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Another good one.



That shizzle had my five year old self looking round corners with a mirror for a couple of days..


----------



## Positron (Nov 18, 2019)

Keefur said:


> There were so  many good old movies.  The original Time Machine, and the stopaction movies like The Argonauts and all those Sinbad movies.


Ahhh, I want bothered much by Jason and the argonauts, I thought those movies where cool as hell and still do


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 18, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Also, anyone else remember that Halloween episode of Punky Brewster where the ghost in the cave killed all her friends?
> It was pretty dark for a kids show.



Or when she was stuck in a refrigerator and nearly died?!

My school played Something Wicked This Way Comes because it was a Disney film.

Disney horror flick.  Whole movie.  not good for third grade.

Let's just say my childhood was really on this awesome downward descent, so I was into She-Ra and Cheetara because they were girls who could fight back.

Not really ready to handle death.  So, can't remember if anyone died, I just remember the taste of death and I was out of my mind.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 18, 2019)

Positron said:


> Ahhh, I want bothered much by Jason and the argonauts, I thought those movies where cool as hell and still do


To be honest, there weren't too many movie scenes that ever really bothered me long term.  I mean, a scary jump scene will get anyone, but it won't give you a nightmare.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 18, 2019)

My mom used to show me and my brothers Mexican horror movies when we were kids. They were a handful that she herself grew up watching. I'm a fan of horror because of her, though the price was an intense fear of the dark until I was 16 years old. 

Hasta el viento tiene miedo (Even the Wind is Afraid) is the one that stuck with me the longest. It's about a ghost that haunts a tower at a women's college and communicates to a student at night, and in every scene when the ghost is active, the wind blows hard and moans the name of the student. It's an incredibly creepy setup that's hard to forget, and it'll teach you not to stare at empty towers at night. Someone or something might be staring back.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 18, 2019)

I never forgot this one.  Dan Akyroyd plays a grisly judge who sends druggies on a roller coaster that throws them into a meat grinder that spits out their bones.  Imagine if this guy were President....

Also, notice the cartoon-y sound effects.  O_0


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 19, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> This so much.
> 
> I remember being 6 and my teenage older brother was supposed to be babysitting me. He rented The Blob, sat me on the couch, turned off all the lights in the house, started the movie, then left me alone in the house so he could go make out with his girlfriend.
> 
> Shit was fucked up. Lol



Bruh
This fucked me up so much, he was still alive and being digested.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 19, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Bruh
> This fucked me up so much, he was still alive and being digested.



The Blob is some scary shit.

Its basically invincible, kills people in slowest most painful way possible, and shows a malicious intelligence in its hunting.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Nov 19, 2019)

This might be the stupidest one, but here we go. The evil raisins.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 19, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> The Blob is some scary shit.


Second that, the only image I recall from it was it seeping through the ventilation grates of a packed movie theater, but...

And of course there was at least three (five?) moments or sequences from _Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory_.  Let's see ... the boat sequence, the blueberry daughter, and the fizzy lifting soda chamber.  "SAW for kids" (as Honest Trailers calls it) is actually a pretty appropriate epithet.

My biggest movie trauma, however, was the "army of PIGS!" segment from the movie _Willow_.  This utterly burned and biased any interest I have in the TF topic and long before I even knew the genre was a thing.  (And yet, I'm thankful to _have_ such a traumatic bias on the matter.)


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 19, 2019)

The "Bedroom" scene from Communion:


Spoiler











The Fierys from Labyrinth:


Spoiler











And the Emperor's Death scene from The Dark Crystal:


Spoiler











While I love The Dark Crystal now, the other two still upsetting.


----------



## Alison Savros (Nov 20, 2019)

Any 



Spoiler: Censored



genital mutilation


 scene from any horror/revenge movie ever. Whoever makes those movies are sick and need serious help...


----------



## Kinare (Nov 20, 2019)

The only movie I ever saw that scarred me was well after I was an adult, I think I saw it at 18 or 19. I was crazy sheltered, but loved spoops, so I binged as soon as I got the chance.

Trigger warning, it's about sexual abuse...


Spoiler



I believe the movie was called "The Hills Have Eyes". It was about a bunch of mutants who had a society in some mountain desert area if I remember right. Some family ended up camping nearby and one of the females with them ended up being taken by one of the mutants for the purpose of the "alpha" using her to reproduce. In one scene one of the non-alpha mutants raped her. I can still remember the look of "satisfaction" on his face as he violated her.



It doesn't frighten me or give me nightmares, but it does make me feel sick when I think of it at times. I'm fortunate in that I've never had nightmares, even during excessive exposure to spoops. When I do dream it's just weird things, nothing I'd ever call a nightmare.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 21, 2019)

Skittles said:


> This fooking horse.


 THIS.

This will never leave my mind.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 21, 2019)

MaelstromEyre said:


> THIS.
> 
> This will never leave my mind.


Inorite?! Also love your sona


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 21, 2019)

Not movies, but the Bowser portrait in Mario 64 is straight up the reason I refuse to play that game. It was just a combination of the shitty knob television and the surprise of the trap door that ruined that game for me.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 23, 2019)

The illustration at the beginning of this video was an absolute trauma as well.  I actually thought it was the real thing, standing like a statue, fangs beared, ready to attack Atreyu in an instant.


----------



## WXYZ (Nov 23, 2019)

I remember seeing this at an art museum. It might be why I had nightmares about metal bars moving around when I was little.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 23, 2019)

Y'all might laugh at me for this. 

When I watched the movie, "Twister" as a child there was a scene where during a storm the wind chimes were just dinging and blowing around really fast, and then after that a tornado  plowed through the town, also destroying Joe's mom's house. 

I connected dinging wind chimes with tornadoes after that, and I've had a phobia of wind chimes ever since.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 23, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> Y'all might laugh at me for this.
> 
> When I watched the movie, "Twister" as a child there was a scene where during a storm the wind chimes were just dinging and blowing around really fast, and then after that a tornado  plowed through the town, also destroying Joe's mom's house.
> 
> I connected dinging wind chimes with tornadoes after that, and I've had a phobia of wind chimes ever since.



That was her aunt jsyk  Sorry about your phobia.  *hugs*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 24, 2019)

So far the most talked movies being mentioned here are The Blob and The Never Ending Story, movies I haven't seen before, but which I'll have to watch someday judging by how much scared they've left some of you.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 24, 2019)

Video from hidden camera how they were making me.


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Nov 26, 2019)

Watership Down; Bigwig in the wire snare..

The Never Ending Story: I never cared for TNS, it was too dark, ‘hopeless’ & morbid overall. The horse drowning in the swamp scene was too much on its own, though, wtf.


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Pygmepatl (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Pygmepatl (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 17, 2020)

What can I say, I'm soft


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 17, 2020)

Ooo, oh, oh almost forgot that Are You Afraid in The Dark scene 



Those are some moist effects!


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 17, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What can I say, I'm soft


Nice!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 17, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Nice!


Then my dad printed out a Martian's head and hung it above the front door :'D


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (May 17, 2020)

This part from The Core had really gotten me scared


----------



## Marcl (May 17, 2020)

When I was about six, I saw a scene from _Pink Floyd - The Wall_ (the musical film adaptation of the album). The scene was about kids walking on transportation int0 a machine and... well check the spoiler, if you must know. Lest to say _We don't need no education_ was playing to this and only up to recently I could actually listen to the song.



Spoiler: The distrubing scene



The kids were turned into sausages.


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (May 18, 2020)

Everything about _The Mist_



Spilogale Pygmaea said:


>



This entire movie and the sequel disturbed me so much asdfghjk

I have not been able to get the poor dog out of my head </3


----------



## Deathless (May 18, 2020)

Literally anything from Texas Chainsaw Massacre was scarring as a kid, but I remember this


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (May 23, 2020)

The giant squid scene from _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_.  I was about 5 or 6 years old, and I hadn't learned to swim yet.


----------



## Mambi (May 23, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Do you remember any scene in particular that used to scare the hell out of you as a child, if so, I'd like to know which one. From the back of my mind I remember the alien abduction sequence from the movie 'Fire in the Sky', I couldn't sleep well for weeks when I saw it randomly on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



The original Poltergeist...take your pick!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 23, 2020)

This freaked me out when I was wee.


----------



## Arnak (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Punkedsolar (May 27, 2020)

In 1973, an animated movie was made.  It was old.  My Dad plonked me down in front of the TV one day when I was sick and couldn't go to school. He saw the start of an old cartoon and went 'it will be fine for a little kid', and stepped out for an hour.

NO IT WAS NOT FINE:


----------



## redhusky (May 27, 2020)

Punkedsolar said:


> In 1973, an animated movie was made.  It was old.  My Dad plonked me down in front of the TV one day when I was sick and couldn't go to school. He saw the start of an old cartoon and went 'it will be fine for a little kid', and stepped out for an hour.
> 
> NO IT WAS NOT FINE:


I remember the first time I saw this on the scifi channel. It didn't traumatized but it was "terribly fascinating". I was still at that point in my life a a kid when I was pulling bugs apart and this gave a "walking a mile in their shoes" moment. The most "shit go real" scene for me in that movie was the "park gassing" scene before this one and when the Ohms were getting killed off right at the end with that killer ball and spike vacuum death machine. They reminded me of "killer machines" I used draw as a kid.


----------



## Punkedsolar (May 27, 2020)

redhusky said:


> I remember the first time I saw this on the scifi channel. It didn't traumatized but it was "terribly fascinating". I was still at that point in my life a a kid when I was pulling bugs apart and this gave a "walking a mile in their shoes" moment. The most "shit go real" scene for me in that movie was the "park gassing" scene before this one and when the Ohms were getting killed off right at the end with that killer ball and spike vacuum death machine. They reminded me of "killer machines" I used draw as a kid.



I think it was also that there was just this completely weird incomprehensible things happening during it all the time.  At my age I had no idea what the heck to make out of all the sex and violence.  Why were their heads floating off?  What was with that ant-eater skull animal?  WHO TIED THOSE TWO PEOPLE TOGETHER BY THEIR HAIR?  I had so many horrible questions for ages...


----------



## redhusky (May 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> This freaked me out when I was wee.


And that's how furries are made!
This movie aged surprisingly well. NOW TAKE THAT!

EDIT: MISSED! You too! @Frank Gulotta







Punkedsolar said:


> I think it was also that there was just this completely weird incomprehensible things happening during it all the time.  At my age I had no idea what the heck to make out of all the sex and violence.  Why were their heads floating off?  What was with that ant-eater skull animal?  WHO TIED THOSE TWO PEOPLE TOGETHER BY THEIR HAIR?  I had so many horrible questions for ages...


But you gotta admit, the retro guitar music they had was pretty awesome. Plus that guy sang pretty well.


----------



## hara-surya (May 27, 2020)

The first few opening scenes of Return of the Jedi at Jabba's palace: Freaked me out at the theater in 1983.

The scene in The Deer Hunter where the guy's screwing the prostitute in Saigon and there's a crib in the room.

A movie I simply can't recall the title of where a life-sized clockwork/robot dancer pops up with chocolate-chip nipples and dances while others in the scene look on. I can only isolate it to the late 1980s or early 1990s.

My mother watched some really fucked up movies with us kids around.


----------



## Kuuro (May 30, 2020)

Earnest Scared Stupid, the scene where a kid is laying in bed and they turn around and there's a fuck ugly troll thing in bed with them. For a while I was afraid of rolling over in my own bed.

I know, not the ideal movie to traumatize someone but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 30, 2020)

I guess there were a few, but as I don't remember now, guess they're gone.

My real life experiences were more traumatizing than media scenes, which is funny. And yes, I'm talking about when I was a lil kid.


----------



## The-Courier (May 30, 2020)

Pretty much the entire _Alien _movie.


----------



## Vinfang (May 30, 2020)

in alien, when the main character and the queen flew out of the air lock. and she was using her elbow to grab hold of the railing out of the hanger bay.


----------



## BrightEyedDeviants (May 30, 2020)

I was 5 years old or so. My parents were watching X: The Mand with the X-Ray Eyes on TV late at night. And I just happened to wake up and got to the living room in the final scene where the protagonist tears his eyes off. I mean, It's an 1963 movie, not too realistic, but I remember I went full FUCKFUCKFUCK for a while.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 30, 2020)

I was scared of dogs for a while just because of this.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 30, 2020)

I've always been a tough guy, so I wouldn't say it traumatized me, but...
Been watching horror movies my whole life. Watched Child's Play movies as a toddler.
I knew they were fake and enjoyed the artistry, I guess. According to my mother.

Anyways. Nothing horror-related scared me. Thought dead deer on the road were cool. Yadda yadda.

Took me til I was 16 to see something that actually made me uncomfortable:
The hobbling scene in Misery.
It felt visceral and realistic. Like it's something that could happen. Like something you'd read about in a real life newspaper.
I know the book is more grim but I saw the movie first, and I don't think just reading it would have done it for me like watching it did.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 30, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


>


I uh... can't help but chuckle.
It's horrible but it's so campy at the same time.


----------



## hara-surya (May 31, 2020)

Oh, another one: The 1985 movie Cat's Eye with a cat, a troll and Drew Barrymore. I watched that movie late one night (with my mother, of course) sometime around 1988 or so and haven't seen it since. When I was in the fifth grade the class went camping around Halloween and the movie they decided to watch was Cat's Eye. I sat out the entire time because it had scared me so much when I saw it like a year earlier. I'm 41yo now and still haven't watched it again.


----------



## DingRawD (May 31, 2020)

When I was younger I used to be petrified at Billy the Puppet from Saw. I couldn't be in the same room if I saw an image of him or on TV, and that haunted me for many years.

Got over it eventually but there was something about the puppet that always got to me compared to other horror characters which had no effect on me.


----------



## Dinocanid (May 31, 2020)

The entirety of 9


----------



## Lenago (Jun 5, 2020)

The intire Alien movies,that dang monster marked me so much, even today that thing invades my dreams


----------



## Glossolalia (Jun 6, 2020)

The movie Signs freaked me out as a kid. There was a scene where one of the characters is moving a tv set, and you can suddenly see the alien reflected in the screen. I wasn't used to scary things happening during mundane scenes in movies- they're supposed to warn you first with darkness and scary music! I was afraid to look into reflective surfaces for a while after that.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 7, 2020)

Not from childhood, but as an adult the movie _The Possession_ freaked me the fuck out. It's about a little girl possessed by a demon, but (twist) it's a Jewish demon and they need a rabbi who believes in these kinds of things to end it. Part of what I loved about it was the fact it was about exorcism, but without a Catholic-centric mythology.

As a child, _The Exorcist_ and_ Fright Night _freaked me out. Me and my sister went to bed with bibles and garlic salt respectively.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 7, 2020)

The concept of death, or even the word death, was enough to drain the colour from my face when I was a wee child.

To list some that aren't already here- my parents assumed that cartoons were for kids and rented Princess Mononoke for us to watch. Cue a man losing both arms in the first few minutes and I was out.
The part where a guy gets ripped in half from the two dinosaurs in Jurassic park.
Noticing the skulls in Gaston's eyes when he falls gave me a jump.


----------



## F.lee_art (Jun 16, 2020)

When I was a kid I HATED gremlins because the scene where they put one in a blender freaked me tf out. I haven't seen it since lol


----------



## Rhys Tieran (Jun 17, 2020)

The 'egg' scene thing from the movie Dreamcatcher. I don't even know if it was alien eggs because the last time I saw the movie was at least 15 years ago, but just that red mist stuff all around that cabin just freaked me out for some reason. It doesn't bother me today, but I remember that vividly.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 17, 2020)

pretty much the entirety of the labyrinth.

oh, and all of the saw movies my dad used to love watching while he was drunk


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 18, 2020)

The film itself had plenty of scenes that could be deemed "traumatizing" for a four year old kid, but _The Plague Dogs_ (1982) had an opening sequence which shows one of the main characters, a dog, drown and then end up being resuscitated for a cruel experiment. Relatives bought it for me on VHS thinking it was for kids because it was an animated film. *Nope.*


----------



## Valryth (Jun 19, 2020)

So a few years ago I watched this movie called "The Fly" and while I wasn't really that young, the movie scared me so much that I'm still heavily aware of it nowadays. 

The worst part was that it seemed like it was going to be a really wholesome movie at first, and I usually like wholesome so that's why I stuck around! 

(Assuming that it's supposed to be a horror movie of sorts, it definitely did a great job at what it wanted to do so no complaints regarding that.)

I wonder if anyone else knows this one?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 19, 2020)

Now I remember: The taxidermied woman.

It's from Galaxy Express 999 (was a series of anime instead of a movie back then). 

In that universe, human is treated as animal and the robot-ified human rules the planet. The protagonist's mother was hunted down, later, the protagonist went on a revenge heist on the hunters. His taxidermied mother, 



Spoiler



naked and cut off from the stomach,


 was there.

I was a kindergarten kid at the moment...


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 30, 2020)

Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds" scared me to death when I was a kid.  Especially the scenes where they found the dead man in his bedroom with his eyes pecked out, the attack on the school, and the woman trapped in the phone booth with the birds kamikazing the glass trying to get to her.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 30, 2020)

The hospital scene in E.T. is pretty traumatic. I suppose it's meant to be.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 1, 2020)

aomagrat said:


> Alfredo Hitchcock's "The Birds" scared me to death when I was a kid.  Especially the scenes where they found the dead man in his bedroom with his eyes pecked out, the attack on the school, and the woman trapped in the phone booth with the birds kamikazing the glass trying to get to her.



My mother (of course) watched that as a little girl when it was new and still doesn't trust large groups of birds. She also watched the Twilight Zone episode where the little girl falls out of bed into another dimension and it freaked her out too. (At the time, she was the same age as the little girl on the show.)


----------



## Lenago (Jul 1, 2020)

The Xenomorph from Aliens,not a scene per se,but that creature haunts my nightmares even to this very day.


----------



## DemiRabis0 (Jul 7, 2020)

So. This little gem. Heck, this entire movie was traumatizing to me. 
This scene tho. Holy crap. My mom and I were sitting on the couch, and as soon as the clown comes on, something kind of snapped inside my five year old brain and I started screaming and bawling. I immediately jumped onto my mom. Clinging to her chest. She yanked me off of her, and flung me across the couch leaving me a hot mess, to then go yell at my dad about it, and I pretty much had nightmares throughout my entire childhood, I even have dreams about it now and I'm 33, but they aren't really nightmares anymore thank goodness.


----------



## DemiRabis0 (Jul 7, 2020)

Oh, and the Raiders of the Lost Ark face melting scene was a joy to behold too. I was 6. So like. A year later? XD


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 10, 2020)

Not exactly a movie, but my mom always wondered why I was scared of the magic school bus. Reason: Arnold friggin commits suicide by taking his helmet off on pluto, It was just a dream in class or something, but who approved THIS:!?!?!


----------



## Ghostbird (Jul 23, 2020)

When I was a kid I remember my dad watching this insane, scary movie.  I barely remember details of it because I must have been about 5 at the time.  "You smell burning flesh, this is the smell of your mother" was one of the lines.  It then showed a dead old woman in a house fire.  "The sky is red, as if someone is bleeding.  It is I."  Another line.  The narration was done by a man with a british accent.   If anyone has any idea what this movie might be, please let me know!


----------



## pascalthepommie (Oct 15, 2020)

Killer Clowns from Outer Space. 
The whole gosh dang movie.
I've always loved scary things, even as a wee child, but I was much too young when I saw this cult classic. So young, in fact, that my first time seeing a clown was in this movie. Needless to say I developed a phobia and I've held a distrust of clowns ever since.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

ThatProtoBoi said:


> Not exactly a movie, but my mom always wondered why I was scared of the magic school bus. Reason: Arnold friggin commits suicide by taking his helmet off on pluto, It was just a dream in class or something, but who approved THIS:!?!?!View attachment 89421


I just saw this the other day and I couldn't believe it lmao


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 15, 2020)

Not a movie, but something that screwed me up either way. Season 5, Episode 1 of Thomas the Tank Engine; during a bad storm one night, a cargo ship runs ashore, running into a shed where some of the trains were staying to stay out of the storm. The shed gets smashed in, and knocks over Cranky the Crane, who was next to the shed. When he fell to the ground and had this face on him, I got scared and cried because I thought he had died! That scene scared me so much, not only could I not watch that episode, but for a very long time, I couldn't watch Season 5.


----------



## macrohera (Oct 15, 2020)

Full Metal Jacket

I saw it when I was 12.  I was doing good until the sniper scene, especially when they killed the lady sniper.   That really bothered me.  I couldn't sleep the night after.

Last StarFighter

There's a scene where someone's head and face literally melts, it's really disturbing.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 15, 2020)

Movies never had much effect on me as a kid - I guess the reality/fiction was too apparent to me.

What DID freak me out was a TV programme called "999" which told stories revolving around the emergency services (hence the title) along with re-enactments. In particular, it was the re-enactments of house fires which had me scared - I would plan escape routes, devise methods of climbing out of windows, figure out how much of my stuff I could carry etc...  I struggled to get to sleep as I was so scared of a fire breaking out. 

I believe the reality aspect of it really hit me as the victims would be telling the story and I just thought it was an inevitability.


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 15, 2020)

I don't remember the movie, but I remember my parents watching some movie where they performed a c-section on some lady and it was really graphic. It scared the hell out of me and made me think that was how babies were normally delivered for a year or two (I was like, seven) and I kept getting scared I'd get pregnant, as I didn't really understand the "birds and the bees" yet.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 16, 2020)

Not a scene but just...the entire "Speed Demon" episode from the Powerpuff girls where the girls fly so fast that they travel to the future, only to find it utterly destroyed and taken over by HIM.

They have a lot of fucked up scenes in that episode, like the one where they visit their teacher, and she's traumatized by the school building repeating the same lines a reporter asked her when the girls had disappeared that day. Or the one where they go to the mayors office looking for him, only to find Miss Bellum in a crazed state clutching his hat.

Also just...this entire scene in general near the end:





And this wasn't even the only episode that scared me, I remember being freaked out by that other episode where HIM made everyone in Townsville hate the girls, that one was just creepy in general. I can't even remember how they "saved' the day T_T.

edit: I just remembered that this episode is one of the few that don't have a "Happy" ending. The girls just fly so fast they go back to the past, but they resign themselves to never leaving Townsville ever again because they know if they do then HIM will take control over everything. And then they _never bring this up ever again in the series._


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 16, 2020)

I don't even remember what it was, but my older cousins were watching Sailor Moon and there was a scene where they got frozen and stuck in ice and I just huddled behind the sofa, petrified.

Needless to say I was relentlessly teased about for years afterwards.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 16, 2020)

Oh I don't think these two have been mentioned yet! I won't post videos because seriously NSFW gore but...

1) John Carpenter's 'The Thing' - the scene where the husky rips itself to pieces, turns into a weird tentacular monstrosity and eats all the other dogs.

2) The bit in Nightbreed (a good movie ruined by a mullet in a hideous denim outfit) where Narcisse peels his own face off.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 16, 2020)

I saw Mel Gibson’s ‘The Passion of Christ’ when I was 11 and now I have a serious phobia of whips and rods in general. It’s an abhorrent film that only a sick or crazy person would praise. Essentially glorifying torture and suffering with visually barbaric and grotesque scenes that would make you have trouble sleeping. It also vilifies Jewish people, which isn’t a surprise considering Mel directed it. One could say it’s manipulative. Never watch it, ever. Fuck you Mel.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 16, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I saw Mel Gibson’s ‘The Passion of Christ’ when I was 11 and now I have a serious phobia of whips and rods in general. It’s an abhorrent film that only a sick or crazy person would praise. Essentially glorifying torture and suffering. Never watch it, ever. Fuck you Mel.



Especially considering how that part of the Bible is only like a page or two, and he managed to stretch it out over 2 hours. Jurassic Park was 448 pages and wasn't as long.


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 16, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> This scene from "Signs" scared me a whole lot as a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg I remember this movie played on TV one day at my grandma's house when I was a kid. The only scenes I remember are this and the one where they kill the alien with a baseball bat I think. That shit scared me shitless. I didn't cry or anything but it spooked me pretty good. 

I watched the clip just now. Didn't scare me at all. Lol


----------



## lazarus102 (Oct 17, 2020)

The scene from children of the corn, that one with the kid sittin at the back of the church carvin the face outta that voodoo doll while the guy at the front  of the church bled to death outta his nose..


----------



## lazarus102 (Oct 17, 2020)

Also, not from childhood, but two movies sure to traumatize people for life, The killing of a sacred deer, and Hereditary..  I was 38ish when I watched Hereditary and that one scene still leaves me breathless just to picture it... D-:


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 17, 2020)

I hardly remember anything from the Babe movies (you know, with the pig?) except the start of the second one when the farmer falls down the well. Geez, I see that scene every time I see a well (usually on TV, I hardly see any irl XD).


----------



## Kingman (Oct 18, 2020)

Now this movie terrified me as a kid, especially the idea of being in that station wagon. Or standing on loose soil.


----------



## viivihal (Oct 18, 2020)

Our music teacher in middle school (over 10 years ago) was irresponsible and made us watch a bunch of movies that were rated R16. I was a diligent student and didn't realize that I did not need to watch them (even the teacher was sleeping during those lessons). Those movies, especially one about Beethoven, had some violent scenes that traumatized me to this day.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 23, 2020)

I don't know why, but that scene from Home Alone 2 where one of the bandits is getting electrocuted and his skeleton starts showing always creeped me out when I was a kid and stopped me from fully watching that movie.


----------



## zandelux (Oct 24, 2020)

So there's this stop motion filmmaker named John Clark Matthews. I think very few people have seen any of his stuff, but for whatever reason my family owned everything he ever produced, about a dozen short films for children in the 80s and 90s. Most of them were based on books, I think. I had to check his IMDB page just now, and yep, I've seen every single one. And most are book-based.

His movies always had an unsettling edge to them. Not exactly creepy, but his characters always looked extremely ugly and unfriendly to me, even when they were supposed to be friendly characters. In spite of that, my siblings and I would watch these videos all the time, partly because we genuinely liked some aspects of them, and partly because the bad stuff was funny to laugh at. Yeah, I've been ironically watching bad movies since elementary school.

But this one video. This. One. Video. "Uncle Elephant". I haven't read the book, but the way the story is told in the movie, the plot is very clearly a metaphor for death and the grieving process. An only child elephant's parents go "missing", and he is left to fend for himself for awhile. He goes into detail about how sad he feels. Then his uncle shows up, who I think he had never met before. He goes to live with his uncle, and although at first he dislikes how how different things are, he eventually warms up to the uncle and develops a familial bond. Now the story wraps up with a happy ending - the parents come back. *Do not let this movie fool you.* It fooled 9 year old me, and I thought it was a fun story about making new friends and having adventures. 10 year old me was not fooled. I knew his parents were not coming back. At that point I knew about death... not "my goldfish is floating" kind of death, but the real human death that we all have to face. The movie teaches kids that it's okay to feel sad when a loved one dies. That things will feel bad for awhile, things will feel different. Depending on who dies, it can even change what your family looks like, and that adjusting to that takes time as well. But eventually things become okay. It's really a fantastic teaching tool, whether it's for a child who actually has to deal with loss, or for teaching a regular kid like me who would eventually have to come to grips with something scary about life.

Still. Fuck this movie. Specifically the nightmare sequences. Yes, there's more than one! I found a clip on Youtube, and I can't bring myself to watch the whole thing. The absolute worst bit is around the 4 minute mark... there's a surreal shot of the young elephant falling into a pit or something, and at one point his eyes just become empty white circles. To this day, I can't deal with that imagery. White faces with empty black circles for eyes, like a skull? Not very scary at all. Even my avatar has them. But empty white circles for eyes? I'll take Nopes for $1000, Alex.


----------



## sushy (Oct 24, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I don't know why, but that scene from Home Alone 2 where one of the bandits is getting electrocuted and his skeleton starts showing always creeped me out when I was a kid and stopped me from fully watching that movie.



That was a very scary scene indeed. I always found it a bit too much in comparison with the rest of the movie.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 27, 2020)

THIS fucking abomination from the 1980s version of Babes in Toyland. It's apparently so vile that images of it are hard to find.



It doesn't help that I *already* had recurring nightmares about similar creatures as a child (except they had two eyes and no arms).


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 27, 2020)

Any horror or sci fi movie from the 80s with very realistic practical effects.

The fucking scene with Satan in that claymation Mark Twain movie

I remember a movie about giant mosquitoes that sucked all the blood out of people

My step grandfather was an awful person, and would unapologetically watch scary movies in front of me and then get mad at me for having nightmares.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 28, 2020)

The swamps of sadness scene
from a never ending story were Artax the beautiful white horse sinks in it
Sad and scary and what made it worse was the boy Artreyu
screaming at him to move or he will die
It really frightened me when I first watched the film
Back when I was eight years old


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 8, 2020)

Chilling. Still gets me to this day.


----------



## SpicyMagiCath (Dec 26, 2020)

I grew up loving and watching everything in the horror genre, and nothing has EVER hit me as hard as the opening scene of The Witches(1990) where the girl gets trapped in the painting. That haunted me for YEARS, and to this day it still gives me the ick


----------



## SpicyMagiCath (Dec 26, 2020)

ArtGirl205 said:


> The swamps of sadness scene
> from a never ending story were Artax the beautiful white horse sinks in it
> Sad and scary and what made it worse was the boy Artreyu
> screaming at him to move or he will die
> ...


That used to make me CRY!!!! I used to look away every time I watched the movie because it made me so sad.


----------



## pom_crush (Jan 12, 2021)

The thing that really sticks out in my head is from, of all things, that really bad Nicolas Cage remake of the Wicker Man from 2006 or so. I remember sneaking out of my room to watch it when my family had it on and the scene where he gets put in the cage with all the bees horrifies me to this day. Just//// ugh. A w f u l.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 13, 2021)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Antz, the part with the war against the termites.


This actually came to mind, specifically when he was talking to the still-alive decapitated head of his friend.

I was subjected to a gauntlet of classics from my babysitter who was really into horror and because we were boys trying to seem tough and cool we pressured each other to survive them. Exorcist, It, Hellraiser, Night of the Living Dead, you name it. None of them bothered me as much as the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre did. That was my 'chickened out' movie. That first kill and appearance of Leatherface at the doorway scared the piss out of me and the general atmosphere of the movie before that scene was making me feel sick already. Rewatched it a few years back and I don't blame my child self.

Honorable mention to the shaving scene from Cabin Fever.


----------



## Mop (Jan 13, 2021)

The scene in Squidbillies (had to look up the name) when they brutally torture and kill Santa. This is after I had woken up during the night, and so Cartoon Network was still playing Adult Swim TV shows.

That scene made me really upset.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 13, 2021)

This scene isn't the most disturbing scene from my childhood but it's worth a mention.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 13, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> This scene isn't the most disturbing scene from my childhood but it's worth a mention.


I gotta admit, watching the movie alone was......good gawd. I agree with you wholly on this one pal. That stuff still gives shivers....


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 20, 2021)

When I was four years old, the lips in the opening of the Rocky Horror Picture Show were disturbing. I actually thought the tv was alive and talking!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 20, 2021)

I know one scene, but I'll just show it rather than tell. But yeah, Old Robocop movie, toxic waste scene. I've said enough there.


----------



## zandelux (Jan 20, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


>


Oh man, that whole movie was nightmare fuel. The vacuum cleaner chewing on his cord, the junkyard scene...


----------



## FoxWithAName (Jan 20, 2021)

Oh boy, an idea immediately shot into my head as I saw this thread. So 8 year old me is by a friend and his father is watching the first Mad Max and invites us over. We watch along and did not get a thing, but then the Hacksaw Scene came up. I watched with 100% focus and was shocked and traumatized. Here is a link without any of the bad stuff. 

Spoiler it is at the very end of the movie.


----------



## timetodie (Feb 21, 2021)

I saw a bunch of messed up stuff but the main ones are the baby delivery scene and the deer scene from Freddy Got Fingered. Mr Garrisons sex-change episode was also really bad they spliced in real operation footage lol. This scene from The Toxic Avenger stuck with me too it's so mean.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Feb 21, 2021)

The Blob. To this day, I cannot eat chocolate pudding for whatever reason.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 7, 2021)

The part in Volcano where the dude melts in lava. 
Wait, it was in a subway... that's underground... is it technically magma? 
Any who, I was 6 or seven, and I had* many* nightmares about volcanoes in the following years.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 14, 2021)

The only one I can think of is from Snow White when the queen changes from her normal appearance to the haggard old woman. I remember when I was little that scared me and I had to close my eyes and turn away whenever I watched the film, including the screens at disney land


----------



## Mambi (Mar 14, 2021)

Original Poltergeist...remember that scene where the clown doll pulls the kid under the bed?

By coincidence, my sister had the *exact same doll* given to her by our grandparents! <gulp!>

So yeah, after watching that movie, I couldn't sleep for weeks unless I had that doll locked up somewhere before hand, or trapped under an egg crate with something very heavy on top of it, or tied up and secured to something...ANYTHING to reassure me that doll ain't coming for me tonight! <_blush_>


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

in Men in Black where the shoot the imigration officer.


----------



## zandelux (Jul 7, 2021)

Someone already mentioned Don Bluth films. I recently rewatched All Dogs Go to Heaven, and I had completely forgotten about the nightmare scene. The rotoscoped ship adds a level of unsettling realism for me, even as an adult. Somehow the traditionally animated stuff is easier to compartmentalize in my brain as being fictional and "safe".

This clip has extra footage that was apparently never shown in theaters or home video.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 7, 2021)

Back when I was 5 or 6 I watched Jaws.

There was a scene from the movie where the shark gets halfway on the boat, causing one of the sailors to slide down right into his mouth and then chewed. It was graphic, the shark looked terrifying, and there was blood....lots of it.

It scared me crazy. 

Imagine being 5 and seeing this. Just...wow


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 7, 2021)

Now it's hilarious, but I remember being terrified of the Jabberwocky from the 1985 version of Alice in Wonderland.  Every time it appears on screen, the lights dim, there's flashes of lightning, and it chases Alice around.  It had glowing red eyes and growled a lot.  I really hated one scene near the end when it's coming out of a mirror.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 7, 2021)

The Fly 2.

It's hard to explain what is happening in these scenes, but basically the villain gets turned into a hideous monstrosity and it is implied that he lives on in a fate worse than death.

I saw it when I was 8 and it destroyed my soul. I'm not kidding, it effed me up.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 7, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> The Fly 2.
> 
> It's hard to explain what is happening in these scenes, but basically the villain gets turned into a hideous monstrosity and it is implied that he lives on in a fate worse than death.
> 
> I saw it when I was 8 and it destroyed my soul. I'm not kidding, it effed me up.


If I saw this when I was 8 I probably woulda died then and there. Or just never slept again!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 8, 2021)

There was this scene in Mission Impossible 3 where the bad guys implanted a tiny pill bomb inside some girl's brain. As soon as the hero's were in a chopper and almost managed to get the device out of her head, it blew up. That scene broke me down and haunts me to this very day.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> If I saw this when I was 8 I probably woulda died then and there. Or just never slept again!



I never sleep...


----------



## NOCO94 (Jul 28, 2021)

an old film but with some superb special effects. As the lava comes or the bridge gets destroyed and the rescue team realizes that they are dead even though they are still alive. The mad race against time, because it is known that around 4 o'clock a mega-explosion in the crater will tear the entire island away.
I literally trembled with tension throughout the entire film, I remember that well.


----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)

I don’t even remember what movie it was. Or even if it was a movie or TV show… But  it had a bunch of aliens in it with human disguises. And at one point in the movie they took their human faces off to show they were aliens. The movie itself didn’t traumatize me. But I remember my mom was trying to convince me that it was real and that she was one of them. And she kept acting like she was going to take off her face.

I also remember seeing Scarface for the first time when I was about 3. I really liked the movie but I think the chainsaw shower scene might have freaked me out for a while. The crazy thing about watching that scene now is they really don’t even show as much as I remember back then… it’s just filmed really effectively.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 2, 2021)

The Devil and Max Devlin.  It was rzther intense for being 5 years old, having devil imagery, people selling souls and kids being sentenced to immediate death.
Probably helping to traumatize further was my biologic father wasn't the greatest example of the lowest form of Humanity available.  I remember seeing Darth Vader and thinking he would be aan excellent step dad.


----------



## lazarus102 (Oct 2, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> Now it's hilarious, but I remember being terrified of the Jabberwocky from the 1985 version of Alice in Wonderland.  Every time it appears on screen, the lights dim, there's flashes of lightning, and it chases Alice around.  It had glowing red eyes and growled a lot.  I really hated one scene near the end when it's coming out of a mirror.
> 
> View attachment 115603


Disney musta left this part out..


----------

